# Surrogacy in MEXICO using frozen embryo



## Hanah68 (Feb 3, 2013)

Hi everyone.
This is the first time I have written in the surrogacy forum, till now I have participated in the forum on immune issues. I am 45 and have a 2 year old daughter with whom I  became pregnant naturally after 3 failed IUIs and 2 IVFs. We did our 2nd IVF at the CCRM in Colorado and then didn't do the transfer as I got pregnant naturally but we have a frozen embryo there that we now want to use with a SM as I had an awful pregnancy with my daughter and so many immune issues that I couldn't go through that again.   We were originally going to look for a SM with one of the main clinics in India but then the laws changed and as the law states that couples have to be married (not our case)   ...we then had to decide on another country. We have read that surrogacy in Mexico is now possible and affordable so we were wondering if anyone has any experience using a SM with a Mexican clinic and whether they had a frozen embryo like we do. It is hard to find information about success rates with frozen embryos and surrogates... 
Please share any experience you may have had with a Mexican clinic and surrogacy... thank you!


----------

